# Preamplificador, amplificador o ambos?



## elhackn1 (Ene 22, 2010)

buenas! Me llamo ivan y soy de mexico...

el asunto es este, soy estudiante de medicina, muy amateur en la electronica...

resulta que tengo un proyecto de auscultacion (escuchar sonidos) cardiaca y necesito fabricar un aparato que me sirva para escuchar el sonido del corazon en unas bocinas en clase

la idea es asi

conectar un microfono al final de la manguera de un estetoscopio (el aparato que se pone en los oidos para escucharte el corazon)

y amplificar el sonido lo suficiente para que un parlante pequeño lo pueda reproducir en clase, 

tengo un diagrama con tda2003, (abajo adjunto imagen y proyecto livewire) es un amplificador de bateria de 9v para la señal, pero el problema es el siguiente:

segun leo por aqui para la señal de un microfono necesito un preamplificador, ya que el microfono no brinda la suficiente señal para que el amplificador la procese y se escuche bien..

otro problema, es que mi diagrama necesita conexion a tierra, y pues al ser un dispositivo portatil no tego idea de como obtenerla...


----------



## elhackn1 (Ene 25, 2010)

bump,, nadie sabe nada?


----------



## zopilote (Ene 25, 2010)

La verdad que meterse a diseñar algo para poder oir los latidos del corazon me han dejado muy mal parado, todo lo que se consigue es amplificar ruido y más ruido, lo que te puedo decir es que hay que usar otro tipo de microfono, uno que capte sonido superficial o de contacto con la piel, los tipos electrek o de bobina no sirven, haber si alguien conoce de algun trasductor. lo de tierra es solo el negativo de la alimentacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2010)

Yo creo que si se podría colocar un micrófono electret dentro del circuito neumático del estetoscopio, trabajaría mas como transductor de presión que como micrófono.
Se podría agregar una derivación a la manguera del estetoscopio y "Tapar" (Sellando) la punta de esta con el micrófono.


----------



## elhackn1 (Ene 25, 2010)

muchas gracias! parece buena idea... pero, referente a obtener masa de tierra en el dispositivo a bateria de 9v, alguien tiene idea?


----------



## djpusse (Ene 28, 2010)

el microfono que podria andar bien seria los que usan en las bandas para el bombo haciendole lo que dice fogonazo el tema es el tamaño y el costo del mismo con este micro no creo que sature o distorcione ya que esta hecho para que se banque mas presion

ahora una pregunta para que queres masa tierra cuando tenes un circuito que lo vas a hacer andar con una simple bateria de 9volts

ahora si tenes que hacerlo andar con una fuente lo podes sacar del TAB del TDA2003 (TAB seria la pata del integrado que esta conectada a la carcasa metalica del mismo donde se atornilla el disipador)


de todos modos trabjandolo con una bateria o con una fuente no se van a electrocutar


PD: siempre que uses el aparato lleva un matafuego con vos jeje 

Saludos


----------



## elhackn1 (Ene 29, 2010)

gracias! pero ps el testeo con livewire me dice q si uso la masa de tierra directa en el polo negativo no funciona... pero pues hare el intento de nuevo!

muchas gracias!


----------



## djpusse (Ene 29, 2010)

mira no se que diferencia habra con una cosola de sonido pero poniendole masa a tierra a la consola le estas poniendo masa a tierra a los micros y eso reduce mucho el ruido

Saludos


----------

